# NF's pet peeves



## Dumb Name Goes Here (Jun 8, 2012)

1. People who don't take a shower/bathe/freshen up, but in public destroying the fresh air you were breathing.
2. People who fart in public and walk away leaving the fart around you making it seem like you were the farter.
3. People who leave water on the sink, and don't dry it up.
4. Donald Trump's toupee.


----------



## Jwing24 (Aug 2, 2010)

Number one far and away for me is people who appear to have no substance. Someone who is all about things which I find worthless and unimportant. I know that's probably selling them short and not giving them credit, but when that is all I see, I won't go out of my way at all to get to know them. 

my 2cps


----------



## EarthboundMisfit (Jun 10, 2012)

Ha! It's actually a pet peeve of mine when people at work make a big deal about other people leaving water around the sink. Lol. What a difference a letter makes, huh?


----------



## formal riot (May 6, 2012)

When people dont respect my own values, beliefs and traditions, no matter how strong or minor. If I do something, I probably did it for a reason so when you immediately counter-act my action, it can be disrespectful, unless there is a valid reason.


Long story short, I like my door closed god damnit, so when you open my door, please close it when you leave.


----------



## ibage (May 5, 2012)

@Dumb Name Goes Here #2 is called "Crop Dusting". 



formal riot said:


> Long story short, I like my door closed god damnit, so when you open my door, please close it when you leave.


I actually imagined this in Rarity's voice... 


That all aside, I despise folks who are two faced. I hate them. Especially when you *have *to interact with them. Also, when people who don't look before pulling/backing have licences. I find it very inconsiderate.


----------



## gh0st (Jun 11, 2012)

Hmmm... my pet peves
-nail clippings on hard floors
-people not drinking all the milk they pour
-bed head
-repetitive ticking noises (i hate clocks)

There's probably more... I'll think of those right after I post. :\


----------



## Dolorous Haze (Jun 2, 2012)

People who tell me to snap out of it when I am thinking/daydreaming and then have the audacity to ask me where my mind was.

People who give out to me for my bedroom being too unorganised...I can find everything, so why should they care?

People who throw rubbish on the ground...especially when there's a bin right next to them...COME ON!


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

People who tell me what I'm thinking or feeling :frustrating: WHAT DO YOU KNOW.


----------



## amy.keiko (Jun 14, 2012)

when people aren't honest with me. grl, if you don't like me, just let me know... although i can read through you anyways. and when people belittle me. that's annoying.


----------



## bigtalljay (May 18, 2011)

I would say any kind of dishonesty. I feel that we owe honesty to one another and it drives me up the wall, no, breaks my heart when it is not there.


----------



## ruth2ten (Jun 25, 2011)

Twisted phone cords! While checking out at Kohl's today, I caught myself leaning toward the phone to untwist it. 
Sadly...some cords just couldn't be left twisted. I'm probably someone's pet peeve! :tongue:


----------



## CrabbyPaws (Mar 5, 2012)

-People who beat around the bush. I'm a straight forward person and I don't like people to insult me by not telling me things straight either.
-People who are rich and show off while pretending to be humble and nice people at the same time. Fakeness in general.
-People who take sides simply because it is their friend or relative. I understand supporting someone even if they are wrong, but not pretending someone is right when they are not right. I don't like injustice.
-People who talk about others behind their backs and then act differently towards them, as if they are friends. This isn't really a pet peeve because it happens so often, it's more like "oh, that again lol."
-I really hate when people smoke in public right where others are walking (me) and keep their cigarettes up in their hands waving about their faces and blowing out their smoke anywhere but where they are, and right in my face. I have a feeling actual smokers are less affected than non-smokers and by-standers simply because of this fact. Find your shelter, stay in it.


----------



## Joseph (Jun 20, 2012)

I don't really mind people being dishonest. It makes me sad but people can do what they want, say what they want. They aren't obligated to be whatever I want them to be...

My biggest pet peeves are writer's block, unwanted and inescapable commitments, or feeling stuck in a dreary cycle.

I also hate when I forget birthdays or mess things up at work and people get mad at me for it >.<


----------



## dann (Feb 11, 2012)

When guys come into my personal bathroom and leave piss on the toilet seat...I mean c'mon man...at least clean it up,,,


----------



## RecklessInspirer (Oct 11, 2010)

1. SJ's....nuff said



jk


----------



## Bel Esprit (Aug 2, 2011)

People who call me either honey, dear or sweetie when I have just met them. I don't know you like that and I ain't your Honey, honey.


----------



## abigaleblues (Apr 11, 2012)

Besides people who smack their food when they chew, here are my big pet peeves:

-People who try to tell you how to live your life. I am all about the journey. The means often means more than the end results for me. 


-People who don't understand the concept of constructive criticism. Now I know that INFPs are guilty of resisting conflict (including myself!) but if there is an issue at hand, I always try my very best to be objective about the problem, without personal attacks or negative criticism.


-People who think the status quo is the only way to exist


-People that only see the negative, grouch balls


-Big-swinging-dicks type of sales guys. Schmoozers. Smooth talkers.


-People who don't listen


----------



## iBleedink (Jun 11, 2012)

Ummm...

- When people try to sound intelligent and say "conversate," it's CONVERSE!!! (If I had only one pet peeve that would be it)

- People who can't handle deep conversation / you know the only thing they like to talk about is reality TV. 

- The misuse of "there/their/they're" -- I'm not a the grammar police but come on that's basic. It's not so much as pet peeve as it is an indicator to me of whether we can have a real conversation or not. 

- People with no sense of humor / people who take life so seriously

- People with no goals whatsoever in life

- Adult Crocs (especially with socks)

- When people ask me something and don't listen to the answer

- When people don't answer their phone two seconds after they called you

- People who say things in hopes of an argument (not debate...argument -- trolls, basically)

- "Mom jeans"

- People who don't shut up when you're trying to get something done (like heellloo, I put my earphones in even though they're not playing music just so you can take the hint)

- People who try to impress you with all the stuff they have

- Men who think their alleged skills in the bedroom will (a) make me want to have sex with them -- it won't (b) trump the nothingness they have going for them

- Bullies


----------



## formal riot (May 6, 2012)

Existentialismz said:


> People who call me either honey, dear or sweetie when I have just met them. I don't know you like that and I ain't your Honey, honey.


ughhh that's creepy more then anything, pet names are more more for couples and the bestest of friends


anyways another to add, I become peeved at myself whenever I mentally shut down due to stress. This happens when I take on too many responsibility's, care for the ones that are more important to others then myself, and then as a result suffer and become overtly self critical and shut down.

Similarly whenever I don't succeed at my goal or fail to live up to my own expectations which I envisioned in my head. (type 3 a speakin)


----------



## Ryan Murphy (Jun 23, 2012)

Being ignored.

Pointless aggression, and alpha types. It was an argument with a pvp player on a game that led me to this forum.

Religion.

Conservatives.


----------

